# smallest gigapixel camera



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

and to think I just upgraded from 8 to 18 Megapixels - oh well, back to saving up for a new camera ... and the computer with enough processing power to use the images in Photoshop ... and a printer with paper big enough to print a gigapixel image... the mind boggles :laugh:

Engineers build 'smallest' gigapixel camera › News in Science (ABC Science)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's not exactly the sort of thing you can hang around your neck though, whilst ambling about :grin: - Still, given time to 'evolve', it will shrink down to a more practical size and (hopefully) price.

I might even have learnt everything about my present camera by then.....


----------

